# Need help with some accounts



## Matthew2D (Dec 14, 2011)

So I have a school laptop and I changed the admin password for my laptop. My programming teacher put us on his account on everyones laptops so we could install some programs. What I did was I changed the administrator password. It worked fine at home, but when I got back to school, it didn't work. It was reset I guess. The next day, we got back on to my teachers account because we had to install more stuff, so I reset the password again, created my own admin account and removed some other ones. One said it was a remote account or something. When I got back to school (today) the other accounts were back. The admin password wasn't reset though (yet). How can I keep them from resetting the admin password and not add more accounts?

I think it happens when I connect to the school network.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

who owns this laptop - the school or yourself? 
if the school owns it , it probably has policies attached to it for it to add these accounts if they are missing. these accounts could be anything from teachers accounts or auditing accounts, security accounts etc. 
If this laptop is owned by you then we can help you, however if it is owned by the school then we wont be able to assist you.


----------

